# latest modification.



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Carbon C-frame and engine start button......


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

I like this, this makes me happy


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Verrry nice [smiley=dude.gif] 
Is that a functional Stop / Start button ?


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

That looks lovely.

Out of interest, where did you get the work done?


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Love the engine start/stop button! How did you go about fitting that!?

Would be verry keen on having one of those


----------



## Innovation777 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice indeed. I'm also interested in getting this mod. Hope you don't mind me asking how much you paid for this awesome upgrade?


----------



## Inked (Sep 8, 2012)

looks great... :wink:


----------



## leonttmk2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Excellent upgrade the start button.

I pressume you do not have to put the key to the ignition


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks spot on !!


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Guys, thanks for the comments.
C-frame is from Nixon Motors. Not cheap but really good quality.
Start button is functional and not too hard. 
In Germany working just now.
Ill post details on how to later.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

update on the start button how to pretty please?


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

I need that "start" button mod!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice mod.

I suspect the start button will work just like it does on the Civic: key in ignition for ignition on and disabling the lock on the steering column. Then push button for launch, eh starting the engine.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

and that famous saying "Fire up the Quattro"


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

leonttmk2 said:


> Excellent upgrade the start button.
> 
> I pressume you do not have to put the key to the ignition


Ofcourse you do.................


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I first started the modification as being a full keyless system. However the implications of disabling the immobiliser and steering lock didn't fill me with confidence, It would have made the system very easy to break.... It was doable with some creative wiring, but I didn't want to get so involved.

So you are correct. *You do need the key *to open the door, disable the immobiliser and deactivate the steering lock.

You can start the car with either the key or the button, once the engine is running the system becomes inactive, so if you accidentally press the start button you can't engage the starter system and grind all the gears in the starter&#8230;. Very important&#8230;.

The installation itself was quite easy, The hardest part was removing trim and finding the wires.
The installation comprises of only 4 wire connections made from a relay, these can all be made from under the steering lock once the trim is removed.
1 connection is for the permeant Live to power the relay
1 connection is for the Switched Live to close the relay
1 Connection is to activate the starter circuit (made through the ground in the Lexus switch)
1 Connection is to ground

I can't remember the wire colours just now but I can post them once I get back to UK.
However It was quite easy to trace them, All I used was a multi meter and a little common sense, Think tracing the wires took about 30 minutes.

The next hardest thing was to find the correct pins on the Lexus start button. I did this on the bench with a 12V supply and a light bulb.
The switch can be configured to be illuminated all the time and then when pressed the status mode illumination is activated.

I chose not to have the Engine start illuminated. It was too distracting for me, so now when I press the button to start the car the status illumination is Green, when the engine fires the illumination changes to amber.

The next stage was to chose the location of the switch. 
My chosen location seemed to be a logical place for the MK2. So out came the diamond cutters. [smiley=bigcry.gif] This was a nervous part for me because the Carbon C-Frame was stupid expensive and the total cost of the modification was under £50

Once the hole was successfully cut  I had to modify the switch to fit in my location. It was about 10mm too long. This was quite simple to do and just involves cutting off the pin cover at the rear of the switch . I also had to remove a small mounting brace from under the C-fame in the centre console at my chosen location. This was also very easy to do an only took a few minutes. The brace I removed really didn't do a great deal and nothing would suffer with its removal.

I fitted the button. Ran the wires to the relay through the console and made all the connections .

What you see in the original post is the end result.

I know this seems like a very pointless modification when you still need the Key, but for me I can accept this. 
I like the feel of the button, and I like the visual appearance of it sitting there. I prefer this to a red start button and feel it has a More OEM angle to it.

Anyway Ill post the wire colours when I get back to UK.

Thanks for looking and thanks for the comments.


----------

